
Apple's Hypercard website redirects to the Wikipedia article - mattl
https://www.apple.com/hypercard/
======
sp332
Meanwhile, the Internet Archive's trove of old Mac software that runs in your
browser is growing by the week. Lots of Hypercard stacks already in there,
e.g.
[https://archive.org/details/TheManholeMacintosh](https://archive.org/details/TheManholeMacintosh)

~~~
trm42
Oooh, Manhole <3 <3 <3

Only problem with the Archive.org setup is that you need to use System 6.0.*
or really early System 7 to get the animation timing correct. The slow and
sluggish frame by frame animation with later System versions is so annoying
and ruining my childhood memories ;D

------
ihuman
According to The Wayback Machine, Apple started redirecting it around December
18th, 2007[1]. Before that, it just redirected to a "product not found" page.

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20071218153923/http://en.wikiped...](https://web.archive.org/web/20071218153923/http://en.wikipedia.org:80/wiki/Hypercard)

------
ivanbakel
Which makes you wonder how much control they're giving away to Wikipedia over
the contents of the article. Endorsing it with a link from their own site,
without any curation, sounds unlikely. I'm reminded of the Whopper article
controversy after that Google Home ad [0]. Obviously there's no reason to
believe companies aren't doing this already.

0\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Whopper/Archive_2#Request...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Whopper/Archive_2#Request_for_Edit:_Whopper_Page)

~~~
mattl
Well, at least they don't let you do /hypercard/foo -- although they do
passalong the query string.

I wish they'd do the same with next.com tbh.

~~~
ivanbakel
>although they do passalong the query string.

This is browser behaviour as defined by the spec for 301 (permamoved). Your
browser redirects the GET request entirely, including the parameters in the
URL.

------
mirap
Does anyone know what's the reason for such redirect? Does it mean, they don't
want to maintain web page of discontinued product and do this to avoid 404 or
redirect to homepage?

~~~
tobyjsullivan
Meaningful information for anybody who might stumble across the URL with near-
zero investment in maintenance. Approach it from a company that prides itself
on user experience - a 404 or other "unexpected" result is the worst user
experience.

------
geogra4
HyperCard was created by Bill Atkinson following an lysergic acid diethylamide
(LSD) trip.[10]

------
pbreit
Anyone delightfully using any of the Hypercard successors like SuperCard or
LiveCode?

------
suyash
What's the URL?

~~~
urda
[https://www.apple.com/hypercard/](https://www.apple.com/hypercard/)

